# Dog Traumatized After Getting Groomed



## NationUnderDog (Jul 15, 2008)

I think my dog is traumatized after getting groomed. He doesn't eat that much and he's always hiding unless someone is with him. We left him alone for a few minutes because we were eating breakfast, and we found him behind the couch. 

Does anyone know what could be wrong and how I can correct it? I tried taking him for a walk to clear his head but instead he was trying to hide behind anything he could find. He even got new toys, treats, and a new bed and NOTHING. I'm getting desperate. This is the third day.

I took a picture of him. He looks really sad (and acts really sad).


----------



## hsieh (Mar 7, 2009)

has he ever had his hair cut off before? maybe the haircut makes him feel scared. maybe he is sick. i was going to say maybe he was abused at the groomers but dogs live in the moment and he would still not be scared.


----------



## NationUnderDog (Jul 15, 2008)

hsieh said:


> has he ever had his hair cut off before? maybe the haircut makes him feel scared. maybe he is sick. i was going to say maybe he was abused at the groomers but dogs live in the moment and he would still not be scared.


Yeah he got groomed in November. He walked out of the groomers feeling very happy.

And I'm not sure if he's sick. Can dogs get sick that fast? I dropped him off at 11, and picked him up in like 2-3 hours. He was traumatized when we picked him up.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

You have waited 3 months with this problem? Take him to your vet.

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> You have waited 3 months with this problem? Take him to your vet.


No, as I understand it, this last time the dog went to the groomer (and came home traumatized) was 3 days ago. The time before that was 3 months ago and the dog was fine after grooming. 

It's possible the groomer was impatient and/or rough with him, and that scared him. If he's not feeling at least a little bit better tomorrow, you should go to the vet to rule out a health issue. You should also call the groomer to ask if anything scary happened this time (maybe a hair dryer fell over, etc.). Was it the same groomer he went to last time?


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh, I see, yes, my mistake.

It's just so classic, everything is the groomer's fault. Why not get him checked out before making a bold statement "Traumatized from the groomer!"


----------



## dogs4evr (Jan 23, 2010)

A little harsh don't you think? My dogs was "traumatized" also. I don't think this is such a bold statement. When you know your dogs personality and have been around dogs for most of your life, it is truly understandable how you can sense what your pets are feeling. I got my dog groomed almost a week ago and she hasnt been the same since. No, she is not sick, just "traumatized"


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I would talk to the groomer to see if anything could have freaked him out while he was there. It's very possible another dog there scared him, or a dryer fell over or he slipped in the tub. I wouldn't jump to "blame the groomer" either, though I HAVE seen some not so nice groomers. Most care about the dogs, and sometimes stuff happens. Talk to the groomer and then if necessary make an appt for a physical with your vet. Three days later is a long time for a pup to not make a bounce back from a fright.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

dogs4evr said:


> A little harsh don't you think? My dogs was "traumatized" also. I don't think this is such a bold statement. When you know your dogs personality and have been around dogs for most of your life, it is truly understandable how you can sense what your pets are feeling. I got my dog groomed almost a week ago and she hasnt been the same since. No, she is not sick, just "traumatized"


Uh, don't rule out sickness. Do you know what a dog can catch from a grooming salon? Or any where? Any time my dogs act "weird" for even a day the first stop is the vet.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

dogs4evr said:


> A little harsh don't you think? My dogs was "traumatized" also. I don't think this is such a bold statement. When you know your dogs personality and have been around dogs for most of your life, it is truly understandable how you can sense what your pets are feeling. I got my dog groomed almost a week ago and she hasnt been the same since. No, she is not sick, just "traumatized"


no, actually I don't think my statement was harsh at all. 

Your dog should go see the vet if shes acting strange.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I dont think this person is around anymore as this post is from March 09.


----------



## reebee (Jan 29, 2010)

Aww, I wish we could find out how the cute little fellow is now. 
It's like reading a mystery and someone tore out the last page.


----------

